# Knicks Starting Roster



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

PG Stephon Marbury Steve Francis Nate Robinson 
SG Jamal Crawford Mardy Collins 
SF Quentin Richardson Jalen Rose
PF David Lee Renaldo Balkman Mo Taylor Malik Rose 
C Eddy Curry Channing Frye Jerome James 

I dont see MArbury and Francis starting together at all. I rather have Jamal start and Francis would be a nice relief for Marbury. Cuz MArbruy showed us in a few games he can distrbute the ball and score.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Channing Frye starting PF maybe? If Francis stays I doubt he rides the bench :-\


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

lol you have david lee starting at PF over Frye?....



then again, i do see that gators avatar you have so maybe you have a bit of a bias opinion :wink:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

1: Marbury
2: Crawford
3: Lee
4: Frye
5: Curry

I hate how the fact that Curry's starting spot is almost a given. I think that because Curry's spot is so solidified it doesn't motivate him to work harder. But anyways that should be our starting lineup.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Gotham2krazy said:


> 1: Marbury
> 2: Crawford
> 3: Lee
> 4: Frye
> ...


curry's starting may be a given but i think ultimately his playing will be determined by how much better he is than david lee.

in an uptempo game frye is a more than adequate center , and for small bursts jerome james will get PT if only to justify the guy who signed him, but lee is an uptempo PF imo he will hit the boards run the floor and hit a decent mid range J more than he is a sf, I dont think curry will be a better player than frye for much longer , and frye is more consistent already so I think he will play better than curry next season, but lee is some1 who can steal time and if curry isn't outplaying him , IT should go small and put the best players he can on the court.

and my starting Line up is 
C : curry
PF : Frye 
SF: Lee
SG: Francis
PG: Marbury


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> and my starting Line up is
> C : curry
> PF : Frye
> SF: Lee
> ...


I would not have Francis and Starbury starting together. 

Curry
Frye
Lee
JC 
Starbury


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

For some reason I think Francis will be traded... again. The reason is that the team has two "All-Stars" player playing the same position. I think there would be movement in the backcourt. Knicks have too many talented 1,2,3 players. This is not a video game. Too many stars on a team doesn't work. 
Anyway, My starting line up would be
PG:Marbury
SG:Francis
SF:Quentin Richardson/Jalen Rose (depend on which teams the Knicks are facing)
PF:Frye
C: Curry


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I think there would be movement in the backcourt. Knicks have too many talented 1,2,3 players. This is not a video game. Too many stars on a team doesn't work.


Good way to put it, I like the reference to the video game lol. Rep

But Qrich in your starting lineup? BOOOOOOOOO! :angel:


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

I don't like Lee at the 3. Here's what I say...

Curry
Frye
QRich
Francis
Marbury


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

marbury,francis,rose,frye,curry


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I believe that Rose is trade bait. He may begin in the starting lineup, but only until the Knicks find a taker. 

I think the optimal lineup for the Knicks is:
Curry
Frye
Lee
Crawford
Francis


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

that starting lineup...doesn't...look...too good
and i don't know if francis will be traded but he should be


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

musiclexer said:


> marbury,francis,rose,frye,curry


This is likely too. I think as long as we have the players we do now, francis, marbury, frye, and curry are a lock to start. QRich and Rose are interchangeable at SF


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

I see marbury being traded.

Nate
Francis
Q Rich
Frye
Curry


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Marbury, Francis, Qrich, Frye, Curry.

If either marbury or francis don't start, its only a matter of time til one of them starts complaing. Curry and Frye should be definite...I could maybe see Rose getting some starts over Qrich, but who knows.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Pain5155 said:


> I see marbury being traded.


too bad Isiah doesn't see it that way


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

If I were the coach I would go with this lineup

PG- Stephon Marbury
SG- Jamal Carwford
C- Eddy Curry
PF- Channing Frye
SF- Quentin Richardson

PG- Nate Robinson, Mardy Collins
SG- Steve Francis
C- Maurice Taylor, Jerome James
PF- David Lee, Malik Rose
SF- Qynten Woods, Renaldo Balkman

The Knicks need to get rid of Maurice Taylor, Steve Francis, Quentin Richardson, and Jerome James


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I see marbury being traded.


Your joking right?


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

pg-marbury/robinson/collins
sg-francis/crawford
sf-richardson/balkman/j.rose
pf-frye/lee/taylor/m.rose
c-curry/james

ir-taylor/m.rose

6th man-crawford


OT-does anybody know where i can get some of those starbury shoes? i wanna get like 4 pairs of them. theyre not bad for the price and plus marbs is my favorite player.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

KVIP112 said:


> OT-does anybody know where i can get some of those starbury shoes? i wanna get like 4 pairs of them. theyre not bad for the price and plus marbs is my favorite player.


steve and barry's


----------



## Phyr (Mar 3, 2005)

It should be

C:Curry
PF:Frye
SF:Lee
SG:Crawford
PG:Marbury

It's going to be:
C: Curry
PF: Frye
SF: Rose
SG: Francis
PG: Marbury


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> It should be
> C:Curry
> PF:Frye
> SF:Lee
> ...


Yeah good point.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

EwingStarksOakley94 said:


> steve and barry's


can i order them online somehow because i live in rhode island and there is no steve and barry's here


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

KVIP112 said:


> can i order them online somehow because i live in rhode island and there is no steve and barry's here


i would imagine so, do a google search of steve & barry's, and see if they have them on their website


----------



## Reidiculous13 (Jun 25, 2006)

if there not gonna use Franchise they need to trade him sumwhere for a solid Sf or a go to guy on offense. They have too many guards anyway. And mostly average players no standouts but IDK worked 4 the old knicks and they used to win.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

This is the Knicks lineup that I would use.

Starters
PG-Stephon Marbury
SG-Steve Francis
SF-Quentin Richardson
PF-Channing Frye
C-Eddy Curry

Bench
PG-Nate Robinson
SG-Jamal Crawford
SF-Renaldo Balkman
PF-David Lee
C-Jerome James

11th And 12th Men
PG-Mardy Collins
SF-Jalen Rose

Injured Reserve
PF-Maurice Taylor
PF-Malik Rose


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Starters
> PG-Stephon Marbury
> SG-Steve Francis
> SF-Quentin Richardson
> ...


Q and Steve did nothing last year to earn a starting spot. While Lee and JC worked thier rear end off and played better then 3/4 of the team. Play the hard workers or the big salaries? Ill play the hard workers any day of the week.


----------

